# What's the best nosh?



## Captain (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi... I need some dog food advice please. 

Rusty is 11 weeks and doing really well. He started off on Wainwrights wet meat and kibble, from the breeder. Now he's on half Iams and half Science Plan as that is what I'd been given. I was trying to reduce the Iams to make the switch to Science Plan. But recently his coat has started to smell! Is this associated with one of those foods? Just had vet check and all healthy. 

What's the best puppy food? And should I change it as he grows up? 

Thank you!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - a lot of people on here (including us) feed their puppies/dogs Barking Heads. It is one of the best kibbles re ingredients etc. Burns is also a good one but Beau got fed up with that one. If you don't want to feed a kibble a lot of people feed a raw or more natural diet but we have only tried some of this though I am sure someone will advise you on what to use if you decide to do this as it is also considered a very good way to feed your dog


----------



## Captain (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you - a friend suggested Burns as well. I hadn't heard of Barking Heads. Will give one of them a go, and hopefully his coat will smell of roses again soon!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have a read here :

http://www.barkingheads.co.uk/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/09/barking-heads-puppy-days-product-review/

I am really happy with Barking Heads


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Several of us also feed a raw diet on this forum. Natural Instinct is already made up for you and can be delivered frozen to your door. You can supplement it with raw bones. They have a good website which explains everything.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I feed barking heads and while I can't claim my dog smells of roses he definately doesn't smell overly doggy


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I feed Daisy raw minces from www.rawtogo.co.uk , raw bones and carcasses and sometimes Barking Heads kibble if I forget to take the mince out of the freezer!


----------

